# Is This To Low?



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I was going threw adds on a classified site known as KIJIJI, I came across this add for snow blowing service (walk behind) and couldn't believe the price. Seems to good to be true to me, but how much do you guy's charge for doing a drive with a walk behind blower?

http://fredericton.kijiji.ca/c-serv...ervice-Efficient-and-Cheap-W0QQAdIdZ434267407

Seems to be way too low IMO.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Can you spell L--O--W--B--A--L--L--E--R????? Keeping your lawn ''ELEGANT'' --that's precious.:laughing:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah its low. My guess is the 200 mark is where they feel they make money off the volume of work. Looks good for the home owner up front but I'm sure there's some tricky fine print you would have to navigate.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The price for the season is $125, it doesn't say if taxes are included. Sales tax here is 13%, so if taxes are included in the price, then he is only making around $110 per drive before expenses. I figure on a normal town drive clearing the drive and walkway's, he would have to be spending at least 10 minutes per drive (I would think). 

I just can't see even with a high number of drives where you could make much money at it. Why would you offer to do it at almost 1/4 the cost of every one else. 

Almost all the time people charge rates like his, you wind up hearing about them on the 6 o'clock news from angry customers. You get what you pay for.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

CAT 245ME;1521286 said:


> The price for the season is $125, it doesn't say if taxes are included. Sales tax here is 13%, so if taxes are included in the price, then he is only making around $110 per drive before expenses. I figure on a normal town drive clearing the drive and walkway's, he would have to be spending at least 10 minutes per drive (I would think).
> 
> I just can't see even with a high number of drives where you could make much money at it. Why would you offer to do it at almost 1/4 the cost of every one else.
> 
> Almost all the time people charge rates like his, you wind up hearing about them on the 6 o'clock news from angry customers. You get what you pay for.


Yeah or he's the guy who never shows up and runs off with peoples money like that woman up in buffalo last year.


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

peteo1;1521346 said:


> Yeah or he's the guy who never shows up and runs off with peoples money like that woman up in buffalo last year.


yeah i heard about that, 75% down?!?! typically you get paid when the work is done. I wouldn't go for that.

during the first snowstorm, unless he has a fleet of hondas, he's going to be experiencing some serious downtime.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

He even states that he is "CHEAP" not affordable or competitively priced.


----------

